# Power Max auger cover crack



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Have a Power Max 826 ,model 38620. The thick plastic cover that transitions the auger housing to the chute developed a crack. I tried to JB weld it after drilling a hole at either end of the crack. Well with the icy snow we had, the JB didn't hold and the crack began to grow. So today I made a paper pattern to cover the cracked area and transferred it onto a piece of sheet metal. I then formed it over the cover and pop riveted it to the cover. Gave it a heck of a workout today and it appears to be holding up real good. 


Anyone else with a Power Max ever have this problem?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This is the first I have heard of any cracked plastic on a Toro. In fact, I thought I had read that the plastic parts had a lifetime warranty or something. Maybe inquire with Toro or see if you can find any info in the warranty section of your manual?


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Shryp, I will look into that.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

they have a lifetime warranty to them. call toro and your dealer..


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Called Toro today and from what they say this part has a 5 year warranty. So I'm a few years out of luck. Now ever I feel I got a really good fix on this and I recently bought a Toro upgrade kit which included a drive gear set, this part, and a axle shaft for only 44 bucks so I'm in good shape. just my luck of course.


----------

